# peu de prise ( = saisie)



## Marlluna

¿Me podríais decir qué significa "peu de prise"?: _Un filet de pommes de terre, offrant peu de prise, et un sac à dos de même masse ne donnent pas la même impression._
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Un filet de pommes de terre, offrant peu de prise, et un sac à dos de même masse ne donnent pas la même impression.

Una malla de patatas, que ofrece poco donde agarrar y una mochila de la misma masa(peso), no dan la misma impresión.


----------



## Paquita

Prise  I B) 



> *1.* Endroit, moyen par lequel on saisit quelque chose ou par lequel on s'accroche.


----------



## Marlluna

Muchas gracias, ya veo. Me parece un poco largo "que ofrece poco donde agarrar"; ¿se os ocurre algo más cortito? Gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

¡¡¡Por fa, danos el contextooooooooooooooo !!! 

La prise au vent existe aussi, ce n'est pas pareil.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marlluna

Gévy, la frase la he puesto al principio y se trata de la impresión que se tiene de que una cosa pesa más que otra, pero creo que en la frase queda clara.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No, el contexto no lo has puesto. Sólo has dado la frase. Las dos cosas son necesarias, como te lo recuerda la norma 5 y has afirmado haberlo puesto antes de lanzar tu mensaje. 

A ti te parece claro, perfecto. Tienes el texto entero delante de los ojos. Nosotros no.

Gracias por pensar también en nosotros cuando preguntas algo.

Pregunta tonta: ¿qué tiene que ver si hay dónde agarrar una cosa con la masa que tiene otra ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola Marlluna,

Creo que lo veo claro.

Una malla de patatas ofrece *un punto de agarre*  menor que una mochila con... O sea que es más difícil asir una malla de patatas que una mochila. ¿Es así?


----------



## Marlluna

Gévy, siento que no lo hayas entendido; tienes razón de que a mí me parecía evidente. 
Sí, pipas, se trata justamente de eso, o más bien de que, como dice la frase, no tienes la misma impresión: es decir, que parece que pesa más una malla de patatas que una mochila. "Un punto de agarre" no me parece mal, pero no sé si se dice mucho.
Gracias.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Este *punto de agarre* figura repetidas veces en Google. En todo caso, seguro que otros foreros nos ayudan.


----------



## GURB

Eh oui Gévy? Tu connais la colle que nous posait la maîtresse à l'école: qu'est-ce qui pèse le plus? Un kilo de plumes ou un kilo de plomb? Là c'est pareil.
   Le fameux sac de patates semble plus lourd que le sac à dos justement parce qu'il n'y a pas de prise (*que no sabes por dónde cogerlo*)  par laquelle on puisse le prendre.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Marlluna said:


> _Un filet de pommes de terre, offrant peu de prise, et un sac à dos de même masse ne donnent pas la même impression._



A mí, el final de la frase en francés me resulta incompleto. ¿En qué no dan la misma impresión? ¿En el volumen? ¿En el color? ¿En la masa? Estamos evidentemente hablando de la masa, por lo tanto, la frase debería aportar esta precisión.

Yo diría:

- *Una malla de patatas, difícil de asir, y una mochila de mismo peso, no dan la misma impresión...*


----------



## Marlluna

Es verdad, Víctor, pero no hay más. Sigue un punto y después _En général, on arrive grâce à des répétitions très nombreuses à estimer assez précisement des masses correspondant à un certain type d'objets ou de matières, parfois même seurlment au voisinage d'une valeur donnée._


----------



## esteban

Creo saber por dónde va el sentido de la segunda oración. Como ya se ha dicho, un objeto puede dar la impresión de pesar más o menos que otro de igual masa en función de sus características físicas. Estas características determinan el tipo del objeto considerado. Asimismo, puede que resulte más difícil estimar la masa de un objeto de determinado tipo. Por ejemplo, yo antes de irme de viaje y coger el avión, se me vuelve cada vez un lío pesar mi equipaje porque mi maleta, al ser bastante voluminosa, no logra mantenerse en equilibrio sobre mi balanza que es diminuta (siempre digo que voy a comprar una nueva pero no lo hago). Y al final me toca sostener la maleta para que no se caiga, con lo cual el peso indicado no corresponde al peso verdadero de la maleta. Ciertamente, un científico serio digno de ese nombre cuenta con un mejor material que el mío pero quizás a escala microscópica o para un cierto tipo de materia - qué sé yo -, el estimar con exactitud el peso de un objeto sí que puede llegar a plantear algún problema. En este caso, se puede concebir que dicho científico utilice un método matemático (un algoritmo) que le permita aproximar el peso del objeto considerado (es lo que haría un matemático para evaluar el valor numérico de una raíz cuadrada que no sea un cuadrado perfecto puesto que en este caso toda raíz cuadrada tiene un número infinito de decimales). Muchas veces estos métodos consisten en repetir una serie de pasos o iteraciones (esto corresponde a las répétitions de la segunda parte de la oración) que aportan una precisión cada vez mayor. En otras palabras, siempre que se repitan los pasos que sean necesarios es posible restringir el verdadero valor que se evalúa en un intervalo o en un entorno (esto corresponde al voisinage de la segunda parte de la oración) cada vez más reducido. Pongámosle que mi maleta pese exactamente 30,2 kg y que al no poder pesarla con absoluta precisión, me haya ingeniado un método que, aplicado reiteradas veces, me proporcione una aproximación cada vez mejor. Digamos que la primera vez que aplico mi método obtengo un peso igual a 38 kg, lo cual no se acerca mucho al verdadero peso. Pero vuelvo y juego y obtengo sucesivamente 27 kg, 32 kg, 30 kg, 30,3 kg. Ya después de haber repetido cinco veces mi método, mi valor se encuentra entonces en el intervalo que va de 30,1 kg a 30,3 kg. Dicho de otra manera, soy capaz de estimar el peso de mi maleta en un entorno de 0,1 kg y tendría la posibilidad de dar el valor del peso en un entorno cada vez más chiquito (un entorno de un valor dado - un voisinage d'une valeur donnée -, cualquiera que sea) pero obviamente ello implicaría repetir el método numerosas veces, lo que podría resultar fastidioso o costoso...

_En général, on arrive grâce à des répétitions très nombreuses à estimer assez précisement des masses correspondant à un certain type d'objets ou de matières, parfois même seulement au voisinage d'une valeur donnée._ 

En general, al cabo de múltiples repeticiones se logra estimar con bastante precisión las masas correspondientes a cierto tipo de objetos o de materias, a veces incluso en el entorno de un valor dado.


----------



## Vialys

Coincido con GURB, *que no sabes por dónde cogerlo.*


----------



## Marlluna

Caray, Esteban ¡qué despliegue de conocimientos! Me lo voy a guardar todito...
En cuanto a la expresión que me planteaba problemas "peu de prise", creo que me gusta más la propuesta de Víctor ("difícil de asir") pues es algo más corta que "que no sabes por dónde cogerlo" y creo que viene a decir lo mismo.
Muchas gracias a todos por ayudarme.


----------



## plemy

Un saco de papas, que no tiene de donde agarrarse, 
Un saco de papas, sin agarradera,
Un saco de papas, dificil de agarrar,
(los andinos, desconocemos las mallas de patatas!...)


----------



## Marlluna

Plemy, por estos lares cuando vas a comprar a la tienda no te llevas un saco entero, sino dos o tres kg. Y esas patatas van en una especie de mallas, porque en bolsas de plástico no estarían en buenas condiciones.
Y no es que no tenga "agarradera", sino que es pequeña y por lo tanto el peso queda mal repartido y la sensación es de mayor peso. Al menos, eso entiendo yo. Con lo cual, me quedo con "difícil de agarrar". ¿Le veis algún problema a esta elección?


----------



## Vialys

Mariluna, es perfecta la elección que hiciste. Yo misma la había pensado pues aca en Sud América decimos agarrar pero como veo que en España se usa mas la palabra coger, opté por respetarla pero al ver que tu elegiste "difícil de agarrar" me quedo muy contenta y además está bien dicho, en este caso me parece la mejor elección.
Suerte!


----------

